# stronglifts 5x5...arms???



## ENIGMA89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi All

Tried several workouts from PPL, 4 day split to 5x5.

I've found stronglifts 5x5 I put on alot of lean mass. However arms seem to lagg a bit.

Has any one has this problem previously? Was thinking about adding some isolation exercises to the end.

I know it is mainly a strength rountine but If I'm getting good returns on strength and size why not try it again??

Haven't been able to train for about a month and cant for at least 6 weeks (getting an op soon and need to recover) 

As my body will be to s***t afterwards gonna be doing a bulk but don't want my arms lagging if I do stronglifts.

Anyone believe I should do a different routine??

Cheers


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

5x5 SL provides decent moves for arms, heavy chest also includes tri's and db rows are good for bi's. Maybe add a cheeky arms session in, but I would go high reps low weight as not to tire yourself to much for next SL session.

Dave


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Add a 3x8-10 set of curls to deadlift/pullup days and some dips or tricep extensions after benching on bench days on it.

I followed SL 5x5 for a while and i found my arms lagging so i did this, worked wonders for me


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

ever looked at doing Y3T training if you wanted to change from SL 5x5 It's a training system I'll be doing when I get back in the guy after being off


----------



## ENIGMA89 (Jun 22, 2011)

cheers for the responses

Havent looked at the y3t training, what does it consist of?

I've been Just told I can train now up until my op(which has pi**ed me off as as i havent been at it now for 4-5 weeks). op could be from 2 weeks away to 8 weeks, hospital is a pain cant give me a time, but i've also been advised now that I'll only need a week or so recovery, misses out muscles etc that usually extends recovery period.

klach79 - gonna try lean out, lost a fair bit of muscle since ive stopped but has always comes back quickly when ive previously had to have a break.

I'll post up results in the near future

Gonna start training on monday hoping I can get at least 5/6 weeks doing stronglifts have a weeks rest after the op and then start ppl


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SL is A great routine foe a beginner, but id recommend chucking in some extra arm work after a few months.

I'm sure this is covered on the website?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Add dips and close grip chins


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive tried all sorts to get my Bi's bigger but they stay at 15.5 inches maybe a little bigger some days

Been working my Tri's better now and my arms are looking much better

Think its the old genetics thing with arms


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tris are 2/3rds of your arm. A lot of people forget that when trying to add arm mass


----------

